# Miso Black Cod -- Deboning 101



## drew4392 (Feb 12, 2016)

As a few know from my other thread, I'm making four filets and my last concern is around deboning. 

I've always made two filets, and deboned after cooking. 

Thinking ahead with four filets, and the key concern is how to get bones out on ALL of them in time to still serve warm, I'm wondering if anyone has a technique that is more efficient. 

As miso black cod usually goes, I broil, then finish in oven. Problem is, when it comes out with that nice brown char, getting to the bones is a PITA. Tough to see, tough to grab with tweezers underneath the char, etc. Takes a bit more time than I'd like. 

Now I'm dealing with 4 filets, and worried it'll take way too much time. 

Any thoughts on better methods?

I tried pulling a couple test bones prior to cooking, and it just destroys the flesh too much. 


thanks!


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Why can't you debone before cooking? All it takes is a sharp knife. 
Google deboning black cod, there are multiple videos.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I have had good luck using needle nose pliers. I hold the flesh in place with my non plier hands and pull with the pliers.


----------



## drew4392 (Feb 12, 2016)

Good to hear. Just means that I didn't do it right  Thanks for the pointers


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

Black cod doesn't debone well raw. You can't pull the bones out cleanly like other fish; you have to cut them out and split the fillet into 2 pieces. If you have a big piece, you can still end up with 2 decent size pieces. With smaller fillets, its better to debone once cooked.


----------



## drew4392 (Feb 12, 2016)

Pat Pat said:


> Black cod doesn't debone well raw. You can't pull the bones out cleanly like other fish; you have to cut them out and split the fillet into 2 pieces. If you have a big piece, you can still end up with 2 decent size pieces. With smaller fillets, its better to debone once cooked.


I tried again with some teethed needle nose pliers, and it wasn't happening uncooked.

I guess I just need to get faster when doing it after it's cooked. Just tough to find the darn bones through the char, and takes a while, so everything gets cold.

Thanks for your input


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Have you tried cutting a narrow V around the pinbones before cooking? It works well for many fish, and you don't need to split the fillet.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

It's not rocket science.






And when you get up to speed -


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Doesn't help with the pinbones, though.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

I find that with fish like black cod you have to basically cut them out. It's seems impossible to pull them out with pliers without completely destroying the flesh...you're better off taking a sharp knife and trimming around the bones to remove them. Just be careful to only take off what is necessary for bone removal.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

However much we may wish it so there will be some flesh that doesn't make it to the party.
If it is upsetting to see the waste (which isn't waste at all if you make a broth or stock) buy them already prepped.

mimi


----------

